# Why is my emperor scorpion green?



## Zodiac (Aug 29, 2010)

I went on vacation a week ago and when I left he was black, like he should be.    While I was on my trip my friend told me that he had turned a vey noticeable dark, almost swampy green. He still looks healthy and has no mites, and he's still quick, but also calm when I pick him up. 

What could have caused this colour change?


----------



## TheHolyToast (Aug 29, 2010)

I think all Emps have a green hue to them.  It just depends on the angle or lighting, you look at them or something.


----------



## Zodiac (Aug 29, 2010)

Could it be he's getting ready to molt?


----------



## H. laoticus (Aug 29, 2010)

Zodiac said:


> Could it be he's getting ready to molt?


When it's ready to molt it usually gets very plump.


----------



## Zodiac (Aug 29, 2010)

He doesn't look very bloated...

Here is a picture of him under a regular light :







Does it look like a natural colour? I've never seen one like this before.


----------



## cacoseraph (Aug 29, 2010)

that color is from the UV in sunlight flourescing the scorpion a little bit. i think it is a rather neat effect


----------



## Selket (Aug 29, 2010)

cacoseraph said:


> that color is from the UV in sunlight flourescing the scorpion a little bit. i think it is a rather neat effect


Either what caco said or it is seasick. Most likely the UV though.


----------



## groovyspider (Aug 29, 2010)

Zodiac said:


> He doesn't look very bloated...
> 
> Here is a picture of him under a regular light :
> 
> ...


----------



## TheHolyToast (Aug 29, 2010)

cacoseraph said:


> that color is from the UV in sunlight flourescing the scorpion a little bit. i think it is a rather neat effect


+1

I notice it more on the adults than the younger ones.


----------



## Obelisk (Aug 29, 2010)

They flouresce if exposed to UV rays. It could be from an aquarium light or even from a small amount of direct sunlight.


----------



## Jorpion (Aug 29, 2010)

This is completely normal. As everyone said, it's due to lighting. All of my adults emps look this way.


----------



## dairy (Aug 29, 2010)

Not to belabor the point but definitely not getting ready for a molt. You have a mature emp there - it will never molt again. If it starts to look fat it's exactly that - fat 

If you really want to see a green scorp get a black light. The florescence from the sun doesn't even compare to what they look like under a black light. On that note, extended exposure is harmful. It's alright to use a black light to find a scorp or take pictures etc but don't leave it on him.

One of my old scorps under a black light


----------



## Cnorris (Jul 25, 2012)

It's amazing that the effect is noticeable in bright sunlight. I've had mine a year and cleaned it out yesterday and saw that it was the same colour. I had assumed it was something to do with it being in a burrow for months. He was very aggressive as well. Glad it's nothing to worry abut.


----------



## snippy (Jul 25, 2012)

Cnorris said:


> It's amazing that the effect is noticeable in bright sunlight.


Not that surprising really! What do you think causes your sunburn if exposed to bright sunlight? 

Regards
Finn


----------



## Danimal (Jul 26, 2012)

Two year old thread....


----------

